
AWS Amplify Console - lfx
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/announcing-aws-amplify-console/
======
talawahtech
This is useful, and long overdue. Trying to deploy a single page app or static
site using S3 + CloudFront is way more complex than it should be. Trying to
automate deployment using CodePipeline is a real pain. By the time you start
to think about cache invalidation, most people have already given up and
started looking at Netlify or Firebase hosting. The fact that they handle
things like atomic deploys and password protection for dev branches is icing
on the cake.

I do wish the data transfer pricing ($0.15/GB) were a little lower, though it
is the same as Firebase hosting who I guess they are positioning themselves
against. The pricing is simpler that CloudFront pricing which varies by
region, but ends up being a worse deal for those whose customers are primarily
in North America ($0.085/GB on CloudFront) and a better deal for those in
India ($0.17/GB) and South America ($0.25/GB). Push come to shove, if you need
to reduce costs I guess you can always try sticking Cloudflare in front of it
and seeing what the performance looks like.

They are still not doing a great job on the product marketing side of things
though. Why is it called Amplify Console instead of Amplify Hosting? In my
opinion they should really just take a look at how Firebase positions their
suite of products. Amplify Framework, amplify-cli and Amplify Console is a
confusing and counter-intuitive mix.

